# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Фестиваль "Гаура-Пурнима-2013" в Маяпуре

## Lakshmana Prana das

Расписание фестиваля

26 февраля - начало заседаний ДжиБиСи
02 марта - День явления Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура
10 марта - окончание заседаний ДжиБиСи, заезд преданых, адхиваса Киртан-мелы
11 марта - открытие фестиваля
11-15 марта - Киртан-мела
11-15 марта - вечер, посвященный проповеди в общинах, награждение
распространителей мировой санкиртаны, Русский день
15 марта - адхиваса Шри Навадвипа-мандала-парикрамы
16 марта - начало Шри Навадвипа-мандала-парикрамы
22 марта - возвращение Шри Навадвипа-мандала-парикрамы в Маяпур, катание Шри
Шри Радхи-Мадхавы на лодке
22-27 марта - праздничные мероприятия и культурные программы,
23 марта - процессия со слонами, погружение праха ушедших
24 марта - фестиваль в Шантипуре по случаю дня ухода Шрилы Мадхавендры Пури
25 марта - Ганга-пуджа
26 марта - Ратха-ятра Господа Джаганнатхи
27 марта - праздник Гаура-пурнимы - День явления Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху
28 марта - Пир Джаганнатхи Мишры
29  марта - отъезд участников

----------


## Сёма

Хари бол!

а как забронировать жильё? сайт их что-то не работает(

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Лучше присоединиться к организованной группе паломников.

----------


## Сёма

Спасибо, Мадана Мохана прабху! А вы могли бы поделиться контактами организаторов поездки?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Мы с вами живем в разных концах страны, поэтому я не обладаю информацией о том какие группы едут из вашего города.
Поспрашивайте у местных вайшнавов.

----------


## Сёма

ладно, поспрашиваю у местных. но не вижу разницы через кого бронировать жильё  :doom:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> ладно, поспрашиваю у местных. но не вижу разницы через кого бронировать жильё


"(Town) Yaroslavl" <yaroslavl@cis.pamho.net> напишите Рамананда Райу прабху, он организатор групповых поездок. Может быть, еще успеете  :smilies: .

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> "(Town) Yaroslavl" <yaroslavl@cis.pamho.net> напишите Рамананда Райу прабху, он организатор групповых поездок. Может быть, еще успеете .


  Прошу прощения, несколько дней, как адрес поменялся: ramananda_raya@mail.ru

----------

